# Meet the new HEALTHY girl



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I picked her up today  























She has a pretty little tan belly too


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Loverly, is she a dove? i like dove


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I believe so, the reason I picked her is because in all honesty, I have never seen a dove coloured mouse.
She has no ticking, pink eyes, undercoat is the same as the top maybe a very very slightly darker though it could have been the lighting. Her coat, in some lights has this almost "blue" tinge to it. You can see this hew in the third picture.
She made my trip worth while.  - even if she did give me a nip when I was grabbing her out of the tank, just scared, hasn't done it since we left the shop.


----------



## RioBeau (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, she's beautiful! 
Has a cute little curious face


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

RioBeau said:


> Wow, she's beautiful!
> Has a cute little curious face


Thank you, she is quite lovely. Shes playing "Mumma" to my little 3 week old black tan I got yesterday, showing her how to drink from one of those dripper bottle things and everything.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

very nice, a good find, looks like a dove tan to me


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Hashisha xD

What a cutie :3

( I actually have a standard silver tan that looks a -lot- like that.)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

She could be a diluted argente with the silvery blue base.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

The one thing I hate about colour terminology is that in NZ, we don't have a lot of the varieties here but I don't know which ones..


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful x


----------

